# Visiting Hong Kong soon



## Abby Cruz (May 31, 2017)

We're planning to visit hong kong and stay there for a couple of weeks. Can anyone suggest where can we stay? And can you suggest list of attraction we can visit and a couple of restaurants and cafes that serves delicious foods? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Abby

This is such a general question it would take forever to answerwithout knowing your specific requirements.
There are hundreds of hotels in hotel offing from deluxe to two star hotels. Price range is important.
As to restaurants what is your preference?
a good resource is TRIPADVISOR where you will not only find hotels bu restaurants and general information on what to visit as a tourist.


----------



## Tamad.Buko (Sep 14, 2017)

What is your budget? That will determine where you can stay. A cheap, but decent 40 or 50 square foot (yes tiny by Western standards) service apartment for one person will run about $950 US dollars/month for one person. What's your budget. Best to go to Tripadvisor. It's an accurate app with good realistic reviews. Good ruck.


----------



## rudedog (Sep 28, 2017)

Tamad.Buko said:


> What is your budget? That will determine where you can stay. A cheap, but decent 40 or 50 square foot (yes tiny by Western standards) service apartment for one person will run about $950 US dollars/month for one person. What's your budget. Best to go to Tripadvisor. It's an accurate app with good realistic reviews. Good ruck.


I used to stay in similar types of places, a bit bigger for 10k HKD per month (~1300USD).

Recently I've been staying in hotels for ~$550 HKD per night (70 USD)
Can be pretty decent.

Particularly like Le Petit Rosedale in Causeway Bay.

Although weekends are normally more expensive.


----------



## Tamad.Buko (Sep 14, 2017)

Food is everywhere in Hong Kong. What's your budget? In some retaurants you can spend US$200 for a bowl of bird's nest + shark's fin soup..... to a couple of US dollars at a "Dai Pai Dong" outdoor stall or McDonald's for about US$8. I always found (lived in HK 22 years), 7-11 to be a good cheap way to eat. Sandwiches are about HK$20 (2013), but drinks are always a little more than grocery store prices. Some of the larger "Welcomes" (grocery store) have ready made Japanese + Cantonese food. I often got my meals there. Quantity is good and cheap by HK standards. Or small restaurants you can spend about HK$100-200 per person (HK$100= US$13). They're everywhere. You just have to walk around. It sounds expensive by Philippine standards, but in Hong Kong the prices are considered cheap. Don't compare. 

Go see 1) Disneyland (I worked on that project), 2) Ocean Park, 3) The Peak via the Peak Tram, 4) the Buddhist Temple, 5) Tsimtsachui Cultural Center, 6) ride the Star Ferry, ride the 7) electric tramway on Hong Kong island), 8) go to the top floor of the fairly recent highest building (forgot name) at Kowloon MTR station and order a drink for spectacular views of Hong Kong. Drinks will run you about US$10-15 per person. Better yet, go stay in the Grand Hyatt which occupies the upper floors of the building and you don't have to waste your money on the drinks! Hahaha. What's your budget? If money isn't an issue, stay there rather than Island Shangri-La! Although the Shangri-La has a terrific luncheon buffet (about $100 per person) with a chocolate fountain (my favorite) sashimi, rare roast beef, etc. .... yummm. Stay the entire day there. Many Hong Kongers do that. 9) Take a ferry (another experience) to Lama Island and eat fresh seafood at one of the local restaurants. 10) Experience the village life there. 11) Stanley Beach for a change of pace. Take the double deck City Bus (yellow) there. That'll take a day. Come back and hit the bars in 12) Lan Kwai Fung" and or 13) Soho. Expect to spend US$10-20 a drink per person. The night life there is great! While in Soho, take the 14) world's longest esculator from street to street because Soho is on the mountainside. 15) "World Wide House" (the British called some buildings House) is where all the Filipino shops and eatteries are located. That's a real 16) cheap place to eat. All the Filipino domestic workers go there on their day off to send money home, do some shopping and eat. Food prices are affordable for them. All the cooking is Visayan style. In an alley way next to World Wide House is Hong Kong's only "Jolly Bee!" Prices are double of prices in the Philippines. It's always jammed packed! They also have a basement extension of Jolly Bee. 17) Just walk around in the maze of shops, eateries etc. Hong Kong is a maze of streets to be explored. 18) Don't forget the street vendors selling t-shirts, jeans, copied Nikes, watches, etc. in Kowloon. Damn I forgot the name. Getting senile.


----------



## Dv90 (Nov 17, 2017)

I am not affiliated with any of these hotels, but made great experiences with them: IBIS Central and Island Pacific (both in Sheung Wan) offered great value for little money (in June I got a room for only 400HKD in the latter one, but the hotel is like 4 stars at least). You might avoid the hostels in Chungking Mansions, though


----------



## Tamad.Buko (Sep 14, 2017)

Four hundred HK$ for a room at Island Pacific in Sheung Wan is excellent. How did you find that? Next time I go, I need to stay there. Is the room secure? I'll have to go either next year or 2019. How about the rest of your trip? How was that? Cheers.


----------



## Tamad.Buko (Sep 14, 2017)

Ooops lousy calculation. HK$400 isn't so cheap. In 2016, I stayed on Wanchai Road in Wanchai for HK$233/day. That was a service apartment. It cost only HK$7,000 for a month.


----------

